# Well water pressure started surging.



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I need some help solving our water problem.

Our well water has started a slight surging even when no water is being used. For instance, if a garden hose has pressure but is not being used, it will just slowly rock back and forth at the discharge end. Also, when we flush the toliets they have a surging sound like the pressure is dropping off and then comming back up. When running water doing dishes the water pressure is fluxuating. Neighbor suggested that the pump might be water logged. If it is how do you correct it?

I need to hear from some experts to help me fix this before it turns into an even bigger one.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

When you are not using any water and near the pressure tank do you hear the tank filling and emptying with water by itself? 

After you check that ( stay there for a few Minutes and listen ) I would then shut the water that goes to the house off, then drain the pressure tank ( Shut Breaker for well off ) and check the air Pressure at the tank SHould be about two PSI less then the chick on pressure of your pump IE: if your pump kicks on at 30 pounds tank should be set to 28 PSI needs to be down while empty.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be able to check it tonight. Will report back. Thanks.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you don't get it figured out here on HT, try this. Lots of pros on this one.

Pumps And Tanks Forums!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats a good site, There appears to be some pros on here also, There are a few well Topics going on now over on the Main forum of this site.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am pushed for time but will suggest this....if the pump has a bladder tank and a submersible pump the down pipe in the well may have a hole worn in it from rubbing the casing. Reply to this and I will respond within 6 hours.


----------



## Navgatr (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like your check valve may be bad, allowing the pressure in the tank to bleed off as soon as the pump shuts off.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your ideas and suggestions. I found out that the air tank was water logged. Being somewhat nervious about doing something wrong, I managed to drain all the water out and repressured the tank with compressed air. I turned the pump back on and everything seems OK now. The pump runs for several seconds and builds the pressure back up, then is off until the pressure in the tank drops. I put in a new 40/60 regulater also.


----------

